# Going a Viking



## Rarjilof

Hola, me sale esta frase y sé lo que significa, pero no encuentro un término en castellano para expresarlo. Me parece raro que nadie haya preguntado por esto todavía, seguro que le ha salido a alguien antes.

Están hablando de los vikingos, obviamente, y la historiadora dice que ellos no se llamaban a sí mismo vikingos... but they would have use this term in reference to the action of "going a Viking",  and depending on who they encounter, they could either raid or they could trade, 

...pero habrían usado este término en referencia a la acción de "volverse, hacerse un vikingo"??? y dependiendo de a quién se encontraran, podrían asaltarlo o podrían comerciar. 

Parece ser que los hijos menores de una familia debían labrarse su propia fortuna y para ello salían en una búsqueda o aventura que es a lo que llamaban "go a Viking". 

¿Alguna idea, please? 

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Ballenero

_¿Hacer el vikingo?_
A veces a alguien se le dice: "¡deja de hacer el vikingo!" para indicarle que no se comporte como un bruto.


----------



## fenixpollo

La estructura es agregar "a-" como para indicar acción de una forma muy coloquial. Otros ejemplos:
Let's go a-hiking in the hills.
We're goin' a-fishin' tomorrow.
♪ A-hunting we will go, high ho the derry-o, a-hunting we will go. ♪

Es creativo aplicar la misma estructura a un nombre propio que no es una acción, como Viking que termina en "ing", y por lo tanto parece una acción. Es una manera graciosa (según el autor) de decir "hacer lo que hacen los vikingos", o sea lanzar una invasión o un intercambio comercial.

Ya que es una frase inventada, puedes inventar la traducción que se te haga más fácil de entender.
hacer el vikingo
andar de vikingos
hacer como los vikingos
ir de vikingo


----------



## Marsianitoh

fenixpollo said:


> La estructura es agregar "a-" como para indicar acción de una forma muy coloquial. Otros ejemplos:
> Let's go a-hiking in the hills.
> We're goin' a-fishin' tomorrow.
> ♪ A-hunting we will go, high ho the derry-o, a-hunting we will go. ♪
> 
> Es creativo aplicar la misma estructura a un nombre propio que no es una acción, como Viking que termina en "ing", y por lo tanto parece una acción. Es una manera graciosa (según el autor) de decir "hacer lo que hacen los vikingos", o sea lanzar una invasión o un intercambio comercial.
> 
> Ya que es una frase inventada, puedes inventar la traducción que se te haga más fácil de entender.
> hacer el vikingo
> andar de vikingos
> hacer como los vikingos
> ir de vikingo


No creo que se trate de eso, no es que hicieran el vikingo, lo que explican es que los vikingos  no utilizaban ese término para llamarse a sí mismos, porque " viking" era una palabra que designaba la actividad de salir de viaje para ganarse el sustento, los nórdicos salían de viking , lo que ocurre es que acabó convirtiéndose en su nombre, a los que hacían viking les acabaron llamando vikingos. Es como cuando llamamos " cruzados" a los que hacían las cruzadas.
To Go A Viking


----------



## The Newt

¿Pero cuál es la oración completa en que se encuentran esas palabras? ¿Son "in reference to the action of 'going a Viking'" las palabras mismas de la historiadora?


----------



## Cenzontle

Here are some excerpts from the _OED_'s long etymology of "Viking":


> Compare also Old Norse and Icelandic _víking _(feminine), the practice of marauding or piracy.  The Old Norse word is commonly regarded as < _vík _creek, inlet, bay, + -_ingr _-ING _suffix3_, a viking thus being one who came out from, or frequented, inlets of the sea. The name, however, was evidently current in Anglo-Frisian from a date so early as to make its Scandinavian origin doubtful [...] in that case it was probably formed < Old English _wíc _camp, the formation of temporary encampments being a prominent feature of viking raids.


The term "_suffix3_" means, not the verbal ending "-ing", but rather 





> A suffix forming derivative masculine nouns, with the sense of ‘one belonging to’ or ‘of the kind of’, hence ‘one possessed of the quality of’, and also as a patronymic = ‘one descended from, a son of’, and as a diminutive.


  Examples include "shilling", "farthing", and "gelding".
I have to add that "go a-viking" seems to have been remodeled by analogy with verbal forms like "go a-hunting", "go a-hiking", etc.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cenzontle said:


> Here are some excerpts from the _OED_'s long etymology of "Viking":
> 
> The term "_suffix3_" means, not the verbal ending "-ing", but rather   Examples include "shilling", "farthing", and "gelding".
> I have to add that "go a-viking" seems to have been remodeled by analogy with verbal forms like "go a-hunting", "go a-hiking", etc.


That's true, but in Rajilov's text,  by what he's told us,  apparently it is  other theory they are discussing, which might be wrong but it is the idea he has to translate . As I see it, to "go a-viking" would mean " ir de viking ( aventura/exploración)" I think that translating it as " ir a hacer el vikingo" could be misleading.


----------



## Amapolas

Como se dijo más arriba, la forma correcta de escribirlo es con un guión, y sin separar las dos palabras: _go a-viking._
Dicho esto, creo que una tradicción más o menos acercada sería _salir de correrías._


----------



## jilar

Mírate la Wikipedia, en el apartado de etimología empiezan así:

<< El origen de la palabra es discutido. En textos rúnicos se usa la forma _fara í víking_ como ‘ir de expedición’, ... >>


Dicho esto, hay muchas teorías, cada autor tiene la suya, por supuesto.
Hoy día, creo yo, como tantas otras cosas del pasado, es difícil poder asegurar esto o lo otro. Actualmente el término vikingo, en español, viene del siglo XVIII si no me equivoco, por rescatarlo algunos autores -probablemente que escribían en inglés, y de viking queda vikingo/a en español-
Durante muchos siglos ni se hablaba de ellos, y cuando asolaban las tierras cristianas europeas en cada zona se les identificaba con otros nombres.

Lo que sí valoro es considerar que ellos mismos no se llamaban así. Es decir, fueron otras gentes las que les asignaron ese nombre para identificarlos.
Hay cientos de casos actuales, empezando por los esquimales. Si investigas un poco verás, además, cierto patrón: Que se identifican con una palabra en su propio idioma que suele significar "hombres, personas o humanos".
El caso de los esquimales lo cumple:
Inuit (los hombres), que es la forma plural en su idioma de inuk (el hombre)

No hace mucho leía lo mismo sobre los indígenas de Nueva Caledonia.

Y otras tantas veces lo he visto para otras tribus a lo largo del mundo.
Sin ir más lejos, normando viene de unir dos conceptos que en lenguas germánicas significa " hombre (man) del norte". O se lo pudieron ellos mismos porque eran conscientes de vivir más al norte que sus vecinos, o se lo pusieron otros que vivían más al sur. 
Yo soy español, España no queda al norte de Europa que digamos, pero como gallego que soy, si viajo por mi país, sobre todo a zonas más meridionales, detectan por mi acento que "soy del norte". Así mismo me tienen dicho en Madrid, por ejemplo.
Eso no me convierte en normando por mucho que explique la etimología.


----------



## Amapolas

jilar said:


> Mírate la Wikipedia, en el apartado de etimología empiezan así:
> 
> << El origen de la palabra es discutido. En textos rúnicos se usa la forma _fara í víking_ como ‘ir de expedición’, ... >>
> 
> 
> Dicho esto, hay muchas teorías, cada autor tiene la suya, por supuesto.
> Hoy día, creo yo, como tantas otras cosas del pasado, es difícil poder asegurar esto o lo otro. Actualmente el término vikingo, en español, viene del siglo XVIII si no me equivoco, por rescatarlo algunos autores -probablemente que escribían en inglés, y de viking queda vikingo/a en español-
> Durante muchos siglos ni se hablaba de ellos, y cuando asolaban las tierras cristianas europeas en cada zona se les identificaba con otros nombres.
> 
> Lo que sí valoro es considerar que ellos mismos no se llamaban así. Es decir, fueron otras gentes las que les asignaron ese nombre para identificarlos.
> Hay cientos de casos actuales, empezando por los esquimales. Si investigas un poco verás, además, cierto patrón: Que se identifican con una palabra en su propio idioma que suele significar "hombres, personas o humanos".
> El caso de los esquimales lo cumple:
> Inuit (los hombres), que es la forma plural en su idioma de inuk (el hombre)
> 
> No hace mucho leía lo mismo sobre los indígenas de Nueva Caledonia.
> 
> Y otras tantas veces lo he visto para otras tribus a lo largo del mundo.


Yo pensé también en "ir de expedición", pero me parece que "correrías" se adapta más, porque estamos hablando de viajes para el pillaje y el saqueo, mientras que expedición es más neutro, y se puede aplicar, por ejemplo, a una expedición con fines científicos. ¿Qué les parece razia?


----------



## franzjekill

Amapolas said:


> ¿Qué les parece razia?


Yo iba a comentar que para mí tiene un sabor a grupos policiales que salen a allanar una zona en la búsqueda de sediciosos, e iba a sugerir incursión, porque me suena más "bélico" (en vez de expedición), ¡pero veo que razia quiere decir justamente incursión! Mejor me callo la boca.


----------



## jilar

Amapolas said:


> Yo pensé también en "ir de expedición", pero me parece que "correrías" se adapta más, porque estamos hablando de viajes para el pillaje y el saqueo, mientras que expedición es más neutro, y se puede aplicar, por ejemplo, a una expedición con fines científicos. ¿Qué les parece razia?


Creo que te dejas influir por la imagen "terrorista" que tenemos hoy en día de lis vikingos. Hoy día, esos saqueos realizados en sus tiempos, diríamos que es terrorismo.

Y en este caso me parece mejor el concepto de expedición ya que eso está intentando explicar el autor. Dice esto:



Rarjilof said:


> but they would have use this term in reference to the action of "going a Viking", and depending on who they encounter, they could either raid or they could trade,


Como ves, en ese concepto, está considerando ambas acciones.
Y por ello " expedición" parece más apropiada. Por si neutralidad. Iban de expedición, en unas saqueaban y en otras negociaban o hacían tratos pacíficamente.

Observa por ejemplo la definición neutra de vikingo:
Dicho de una persona: De los pueblos navegantes escandinavos que entre los siglos VIII y XI realizaron incursiones por las islas del Atlántico y por casi toda la Europa occidental. 


No entra a calificar el tipo de incursiones.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

_they would have use this term in reference to the action of "going a Viking", and depending on who they encounter, they could either raid or they could trade...

... habrían utilizado este término en referencia a la acción de "*irse a los Vikingos*", y dependiendo de a quién se encontrasen podrían saquear o comerciar..._

Tengo la sensación de que ir / irse de Vikingo [de Viking] suena a otra cosa en castellano. De ahí que plantee "irse a" (como en "irse a las cruzadas") y que utilice el plural (Vikingos) por facilitar una lectura sin "interferencia" de sentido en castellano.

En el texto original que plantea Rarjilof traduciría Viking como Vikingo (o como Vikingos, si se me permite la licencia), ya que es precisamente este término el que se plantea con el sentido no de el "pueblo Vikingo" sino de la acción de echarse al mar en busca de algo de valor que traer a casa -y que conseguirían por cualquier medio, bien asaltando a otros pueblos o comerciando con ellos, según el caso.

* y sí, en cuanto al sentido de Vikingo/s en este caso, estoy con jilar; "expedición" ("partida") me parece ajustado; irse a los Vikingos; salir de expedición, ir en una partida. Aunque también, salir de incursión, etc., aunque el original habla de expediciones que podían entablar relaciones comerciales y no sólo razias sobre otros pueblos.


----------



## Rarjilof

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, lo he puesto sin guión, porque así es como viene escrito en el guión original, valga la redundancia. 

Y sí, lo de ir de expedición me parece correcto. En este caso, además de ir a saquear o comerciar, también van a vengar la muerte de uno de ellos, así es que esto de going-a-viking servía para muchas actividades, para casi todo, parece. 

Gracias otra vez, a todos.


----------



## jilar

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> irse a los Vikingos


La expresión sería más bien:
Ir de ("vikingo"=expedición)

Como decimos ir de caza, ir de pesca, ir de fiesta, ...


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

jilar said:


> Ir de ("vikingo"=expedición)


Sí, parece lo más natural. Pero "ir de vikingo" es lo que haces cuando después de unas birras te pones un casco con cuernos, aunque no sea carnaval... y no es lo mismo, vaya


----------



## Marsianitoh

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Sí, parece lo más natural. Pero "ir de vikingo" es lo que haces cuando después de unas birras te pones un casco con cuernos, aunque no sea carnaval... y no es lo mismo, vaya


Por eso decía " ir de viking"( que no vikingo*)* explicando que viking era el nombre que les daban a esas expediciones/ correrías/ incursiones.


----------



## Masood

Rarjilof said:


> Hola, me sale esta frase y sé lo que significa, pero no encuentro un término en castellano para expresarlo. Me parece raro que nadie haya preguntado por esto todavía, seguro que le ha salido a alguien antes.
> 
> Están hablando de los vikingos, obviamente, y la historiadora dice que ellos no se llamaban a sí mismo vikingos... but they would have use this term in reference to the action of "going a Viking",  and depending on who they encounter, they could either raid or they could trade,
> 
> ...pero habrían usado este término en referencia a la acción de "volverse, hacerse un vikingo"??? y dependiendo de a quién se encontraran, podrían asaltarlo o podrían comerciar.
> 
> Parece ser que los hijos menores de una familia debían labrarse su propia fortuna y para ello salían en una búsqueda o aventura que es a lo que llamaban "go a Viking".
> 
> ¿Alguna idea, please?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.


Can you give us the full sentence, please?


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Marsianitoh said:


> Por eso decía "ir de viking" (que no vikingo*)*


Sí, entendí perfectamente la intención, Marsianitoh. Pero reconocerás que la sonoridad de ir de _viking... _Vaya, no sé a ti, pero a mí me suena como a expresión modernilla que valdría tanto para referirse a alguien disfrazado de algún colega de Thor como para quien sale de fiesta con ropa vieja y destrozada. Pero disculpa, con independencia de cómo me suene a mí la expresión -que importa bien poco aquí-, creo que la utilización del original inglés "Viking" induce a error en este caso por poder uno pensar que _Viking_ es el término original utilizado por los vikingos para referirse a sus correrías (expediciones) -lo que no es el caso. Y así, entiendo la idea de utilizar _Viking_ para eludir la equivalencia innecesariamente molesta que tiene en castellano "ir de vikingo", pero por lo dicho, creo que intentaría buscar una expresión distinta antes que mantener el término en inglés. O incluso plantear un neologismo como posible solución al caso. Pej. "_*ir de vikinguia*_" (ir de expedición) podría funcionar aquí -aunque ciertamente suena extraño, como ocurre con casi todo neologismo en castellano, supongo.

En fin, pensando en voz alta no más. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Rocko!

Rarjilof said:


> they would have use this term in reference to the action of "going a Viking"


Demasiada especulación por parte de la autora. Es normal que nadie haya tenido el atrevimiento, antes de que lo hiciera ella, de expone su imaginación de esta manera, como si el uso de esa expresión fuera un hecho verídico e histórico.

Para la traducción, sería bueno no omitir alguna referencia al mar/océano.


----------



## jilar

Lo veo como Chema.
El problema es que el texto, en inglés, usa la misma palabra "viking" que sirve hoy día para el concepto de vikingo. En inglés también y de ahí, obviamente, la traducción afín en castellano.

Escribir "viking" en español y usarla en esa expresión  -ir de "viking"- usada no en lengua inglesa, sino del antiguo nórdico, es rizar el rizo.

Vikingo/a existe en español por la necesidad de traducir o asignar una palabra a lo que en textos en inglés aparecía como " viking". Y este viene, por lo visto del nórdico *víkingr*.
víkingr - Wiktionary
Yo ni sé nórdico ni controlo los textos rúnicos -como lo aportado en la Wiki antes citado- como para decir cómo debe escribirse esa palabra entendida tal cual como la decían esas personas y está intentando explicar la historiadora.
Solo puedo fiarme de lo que está diciendo tal autora, en inglés, aunque no sea muy precisa.

Y si "Viking" en "going a Viking" no lo marca de ningún modo para dar a entender que no sería inglés, sino otro idioma, debemos ajustarnos a eso.

Y sigue teniendo razón Chema al proponer un término nuevo como "vikinguia".
Es una solución como en su día lo fue crear vikingo y su femenino vikinga, a partir de " Viking" en inglés.

Vikinguia, da idea de una acción propia de los vikingos. Ciertamente también podría dar a entender su tierra, la región donde vivirían esos vikingos o, mejor dicho, eran originarios.

En fin, tiene que ser una palabra que dé idea de una actividad, como lo es expedición, caza, pesca, ...
Podría hasta proponerse vikingada, de un supuesto verbo vikingar. Igual que de acampar sale acampada.

En inglés, sí, pueden usar una misma palabra que sirva como sustantivo o como verbo, pero en español eso no suele ser así.
En inglés usan "camping" tanto para decir: Estamos acampando en este prado.
Como en : Me gusta ir de campamento.

En una expresión como la que tenemos aquí, en español sería algo como:
Vamos de acampada/campamento.

Acampada como la actividad de acampar.

"camping" en español se ha tomado directamente del inglés y se especializa en el concepto de local o negocio que se dedica a ofrecer terreno o instalaciones para acampar.
Si se usa "camping" en español solo responde a que esos negocios ponían ese nombre en sus inicios, en nombre en inglés. Si ponían "campamento" o "zona de acampada" muchos turistas extranjeros no sabrían lo que era.

Pd: No hace mucho vi a un amigo que decía que hicieron "camping salvaje", para ver hasta donde influye el inglés y sus conceptos, calco de " wild camping", cuando eso es *acampada libre*, de toda la vida.


----------



## Ballenero

Rarjilof said:


> Parece ser que los hijos menores de una familia debían labrarse su propia fortuna y para ello salían en una búsqueda o aventura que es a lo que llamaban "go a Viking".


Partida. (véase acepciones 6,7 y 8)

Ej.
_-"Olaf, hijo mio".
- "¿sí padre?".
- "He oído que Leif, el hijo de Erik, está organizando una partida; tú ya tienes edad suficiente así que te unirás a esa partida. Creo que navegarán hacia el Oeste ¡por Odín! todo el mundo sabe que no hay nada hacia el Oeste".
- "Pero padre, yo prefiero quedarme en casa leyendo sagas y bebiendo cerveza".
- "¡Irás en esa partida o te mando a Valhalla de una patada en el culo!".
- "Sí padre"._


----------



## Marsianitoh

Sí,  pero si ponéis " partida" ¿cómo vais a explicar que se les llame vikingos? Tenéis que decir que salían a hacer una expedición/ partida/ aventura/ lo que os dé la gana,  a la que llamaban " viking" (que si os fijáis en el post de Cenzotle era una palabra del Old Norse, no del inglés) y de ahí se quedaron con el nombre ( según esta teoría).  En inglés, para decir " ir a/de X " tienen la estructura anticuada de " go a-X", de ahí sale " go a-viking" y  el texto explica qué era ese "viking". Su paralelo en castellano sería " ir/ partir de viking" y hay que explicar en castellano qué es "viking". Yo no me inventaría ninguna versión españolizada de " viking", lo único que consigue es hacer más difícil entender que 'vikingo"  viene de la palabra nórdica " viking", que ( según esta teoría) por contra de lo que nos pueda parecer hoy en día, no designaba a los individuos sino a una tradición que los caracterizaba.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Por las referencias sobre el tema, diría que el término original lleva tilde; *víkingr* (vikingo) / *víkingar* (vikingos) / *víking* ("vikinguia"; expedición, partida).

_The word existed in both a noun form (*víkingr*, the person traveling for adventure) and a verb form (*víking*, to travel or participate in one of these adventures).
Hurstwic: What Does The Word Viking Mean?

*víkingr* (m. pl. *vikíngar*)
Ships and Men in the Late Viking Age

In Old Norse, there are two words, both nouns: a *víkingr* is a person, while *víking* is an activity.
What does the word 'Viking' really mean?_

No obstante, cabe decir que en noruego moderno parece que la tilde no es obligatoria;
_Det er fleire teoriar om etymologien til ordet «*viking*».
Vikingar | Wikiwand_

Ver también:
_The diacritic signs are not compulsory
Norwegian orthography - Wikipedia_

Y lo mismo ocurre en danés.
_Danish and Norwegian alphabet - Wikipedia_

O en sueco.

El caso es que, históricamente al menos, sí se utilizaban tildes en el nórdico antiguo, al parecer no como marcas de acentuación, como en castellano, sino como diferenciadores de vocales largas versus cortas.

En todo caso, y no sólo por la tilde, me sigue pareciendo erróneo hacer referencia a "_viking_" en castellano con la pretensión de aludir al término nórdico originario, muy particularmente en esta traducción de un original en inglés en donde el uso de "_viking_" resulta más que dudoso que haga referencia a aquel término originario (_víking_) y no a la expresión correspondiente inglesa del mismo ("_a-viking"_).


----------



## Rarjilof

The Vikings wouldn't have referred to themselves as Viking, but they would have used this term in reference to the action of 'going a Viking' that is to go out on the waterways and depending on who they encountered, they could either raid or they could trade.


Esa es la frase completa, ya que la pedís. Pero os advierto que es un documental, no es un libro sesudo, lo que quiero decir es que tengo que poner algo que se entienda, que lo entienda todo el mundo, nada complicado ni lioso, tiene que quedar clarito.

Hasta más ver he puesto: ir de "viking" o de expedición... y una nota a pie de página para el adaptador explicando un poquito más, pero tampoco muchísimo más. Esto es lo que he hecho, todavía se puede cambiar.


----------



## Masood

I don't know why the "a" is on its own in "going a Viking".
Intuitively, either "going a-viking" or possibly "to go Viking" would make more sense.
As for the translation, better minds than mine will help, but maybe something like "hacer lo que hacen los vikingos"


----------



## Agró

*excursión*
Del lat. _excursio, -ōnis._

1. f. Ida a alguna ciudad, museo o lugar para estudio, recreo o ejercicio físico.

2. f. correría (‖ incursión de gente armada).

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Rarjilof

I copied it directly from the script, I don´t know either. Might be a bad transcript??


----------



## Masood

Rarjilof said:


> I copied it directly from the script, I don´t know either. Might be a bad transcript??


Is it for subtitles of a film or video?


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

_Los Vikingos no habrían utilizado este término [la palabra "vikingo"] para referirse a sí mismos sino en referencia a la *acción de "vikingar"*, con el sentido de salir a la mar y disponerse a saquear o a negociar en función de con quién se encontrasen._

El contexto me parece básico a la hora de traducir, y aquí también. Podrías plantearte hacer referencia explícita a la acción de salir de expedición, pero la aclaración original que aparece a continuación resultaría redundante.

* y sí, diría que el original debe decir _a-viking_ (versus _a viking_), tal y como sugiere Masood.


----------



## Rarjilof

No es para subtítulos, es para doblarlo. 

Me gusta lo de "la acción de "vikingar", con el sentido de... sí, y así, no tengo que repetir lo de ir de expedición. Sí, esto me gusta más.

Y lo de a-viking yo creo que sencillamente es un error del transcript, me parece lo más normal, te encuentras con cada uno que te tienes que imaginar lo que quiere decir, por eso no me extrañaría nada.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Rarjilof said:


> Sí, esto me gusta más.


La clave es que ahora sí tenemos contexto suficiente como para plantear una traducción razonable... 


Rarjilof said:


> Esa es la frase completa, ya que la pedís. Pero os advierto que es un documental, no es un libro sesudo


 Este comentario y el fraseo completo que anexas son ese contexto que necesitábamos...


----------



## Rarjilof

Tienes toda la razón, ChemaSaltasebes, a veces pregunto cosas pensando que la gente me va a entender porque yo lo entiendo y no doy suficientes explicaciones, doy por sentado que me entenderán. Mea culpa. 

Muchísimas gracias a todos, pero sobre todo a ti porque te voy a copiar la traducción que has puesto en azul, que me parece estupendísima.

😁😁😁 Me encanta este foro, qué haría yo sin él.


----------



## jilar

Rarjilof said:


> qué haría yo sin él.


Pues a partir de ahora puedes ir a "vikingar", si así lo quieres. 


Pd: Otro detalle que hace ver que la historiadora, al mostrar tal expresión, está influida por la palabra Viking en inglés es escribirlo con mayúscula inicial, propio de los gentilicios en esa lengua. Si es, como está explicando, el nombre común de una actividad, debería escribirlo sin mayúscula, así como en las otras expresiones aparecería fishing, y no Fishing, ...


----------



## Rocko!

No olvides poner que la actividad era en el mar, ya que algunas fuentes dicen que eso era, ir a la mar.

_...pero ellos habrían empleado este término para referirse a la travesía *marina *que hacían llamada viking, en la cual, dependiendo de con quienes se encontraran, decidían sí piratear o comerciar._


----------



## jilar

Por cierto, viendo esto Vikingar: Conquest of the world – Exploration Boardgame

¿Qué sugiere "vikingar" en inglés o cuál creéis que es la razón de darle ese nombre al juego?
En español, como aquí hemos comentado, sugiere un verbo; como una acción propia o característica de los vikingos.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

jilar said:


> ¿Qué sugiere "vikingar" en inglés o cuál creéis que es la razón de darle ese nombre al juego?


Creo que aquí juegan con el vocablo original _*vikíngar*_ (vikingos, en plural; _víkingr_ en singular).

Échale un vistazo también a este enlace (aunque esté en noruego): Vikingar | Wikiwand


----------



## Marsianitoh

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Creo que aquí juegan con el vocablo original _*vikíngar*_ (vikingos, en plural; _víkingr_ en singular).
> 
> Échale un vistazo también a este enlace (aunque esté en noruego): Vikingar | Wikiwand


 Y no son los únicos Vikingar!, Largs – Exhibitions Supongo que es mercadotecnia,  lo hacen para que llame la atención, "Vikingar" suena como más auténtico, más fiero que " Vikings".


----------

